# Neuling sucht Gilde



## RhysBällchen (19. September 2021)

Hallo an euch 

 

Ich Ende 20 suche eine Gilde für TBC Classic hab Grundlegend WoW Erfahrung bin aber erst seit 4 Tagen Classic am zocken 

 

Suche enstpannte Gilde bin derzeit einer Random Gilde mit vielen Membern beigetreten dort kommen aber nicht mal Innis 

 

zustande was ich sehr Schade finde. 

 

Bei Rückfragen gerne Kontaktieren 

 

 

Mein Realm: Razorfen                    

 

Mfg RhysBällchen


----------

